# Spider bites



## Wim (Dec 11, 2007)

All spiders are venomous, their venom being injected via a pair of horny fangs.

Fortunately, of the approx. 30,000 different varieties, only a few are dangerous to man.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Most spiders prefer not to bite example some tarantulas prefer to flick hairs instead the hairs are itchy as hell and can hurt iv'e been fortunate not to be flicked by my docile ones or as yet not been bitten my my docile/aggressive species.

The hairs off a tarantula are surposed to be like glass.

Spiders bites are alot like a Bee sting but high majority of people are allergic to a spider bite as a sting from a Bee ect which requires medical attention. 

What a Tarantula Bite Looks and Feels Like
If a person gets bitten by a tarantula, the bite will probably feel like a bee sting, with pain in the area of the bite. It will look like a bee sting, too, with redness and some swelling. Because the tarantula's venom (poison) is weak, it's unusual to have more severe reactions involving other parts of the body.

What You Should Do
If you have been bitten by a tarantula, wash the bite with soap and water. If the bite hurts a lot, you can use pain medication. And placing an ice pack on the bit also will help.

What a Doctor Will Do
Allergic reactions to a tarantula's bite are unusual. But just like some people have allergic reactions to bee stings (like trouble breathing or feeling sick), some people may have allergic reactions to tarantula bites. If a doctor suspects that someone is allergic to a tarantula bite, he or she will treat the person with medicine to fight this reaction.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wim said:


> All spiders are venomous, their venom being injected via a pair of horny fangs.
> 
> Fortunately, of the approx. 30,000 different varieties, only a few are dangerous to man.


now thats going to get all the women going


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

they scare the hell out of me lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for those pearls of wisdom......


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone got any ghost stories? Just so I can really freak out? LOL


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

A common house spider bit my husband about 5yrs ago. Prior to this I was always petrified of them, now I am bloody petrified...........It was a big one, it ran across the carpet & he picked it up. He dropped it quick & swore, he showed me the 2 marks on his hand. He never picks them up now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i hate spiders! if i see one its got to go i cant stand the things...and people that say," but spiders kill flies".hello i use a fly spray


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My daughter got bitten by a spider in MFI, her at the time teacher didn't believe me, she said spiders don't bite!
Boy would i like to see her read this thread!!!!!


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

With spiders be it house/garden or tarantulas some do fang wealding or threat pose with legs other's hair flicking which is a warning as if to say come anywhere near me and i will have you, which is when you back away.

Iv'e just bought a chili pink burst (paraphysa scrofa) 7-8cm usually known to be calm/docile not mine as when placed in her/him home the threat pose but i still love it.


----------

